# 500g - Taboo?



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Any one know why more roasters don't offer 500g options on their beans?

250g is too small, especially if you've blown a couple of shots dialing in. On the other hand 1kg is quite a commitment, financially and time-wise. I've always thought that 500g is the perfect amount, especially as it's just me in the house drinking coffee.

Also, can any recommend any roasters that do 500g sized bags (besides Coffee Compass)?

Many thanks,

Gavin


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

I do believe that @Hasi can point you in the direction of a rather good roaster that uses 500 gram bags.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Foundry Coffee are doing 500g bags now.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Jony said:


> Foundry Coffee are doing 500g bags now.


 Good to know! Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I know it's not 500 but Square mile do 350g instead of 250 and also Anvil coffee roasters do offer 350 and 500g options


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I find the 350gram size much better than 500.

There wouldn't really be a cost saving, but just buy 2 X 250gram bags if you want 500grams of a certain bean


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

The reason I tend to go with CC is for the 500g (and its nice coffee for the price) so would love some more roasters to do this, will keep an eye on this thread for future beans!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm looking right at a 500g bag of yumminess ?









Fresh from the Roastery of our very own @Hasi ?☕☕☕?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mr Binks said:


> I do believe that @Hasi can point you in the direction of a rather good roaster that uses 500 gram bags.


 I do believe you did point OP in the direction, already 



MildredM said:


> I'm looking right at a 500g bag of yumminess ?
> 
> View attachment 34956
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the flowers @Mr Binks and @MildredM 

Indeed we do mostly 500g bags.
Currently not even offering 1kilo for wholesale as we think it's just too much to leave cracked open. 250g is right for starters or to experiment with IMHO, but once you have found your go-to bean, 500g feels about perfect...


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

MildredM said:


> I'm looking right at a 500g bag of yumminess ?
> 
> View attachment 34956
> 
> ...


 I couldn't wait any longer ?

I have to admit to having tasted it already - had my first cup this morning and one just after lunch.

Took a punt with the Niche at 12 setting

First shot was 16g in 37g out - 29 seconds, definitely a fruity flavour though I couldn't be more specific. A mild taste with milk as a flat white.

Left Niche alone and Increased dosage to 17g in and 38 out for the lunch time cup. Found it to have a better flavour against the milk. A very nice cup.

Will continue to experiment as and when my caffeine allowance permits ? but will try to make each shot count as I only have 25.5 17g shots left in the bag. At 4 shots per day between Mrs M and me that's 6.3 day's worth not counting visitors ☹ ☹


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Fez said:


> There wouldn't really be a cost saving, but just buy 2 X 250gram bags if you want 500grams of a certain bean


 Sounds a bit complicated but aside from that I'd just prefer one bag. Picky, I know!



Hasi said:


> I do believe that @Hasi can point you in the direction of a rather good roaster that uses 500 gram bags


 Slightly off topic but Is there a discount or something set up for forum members, @Hasi?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Gavin said:


> Sounds a bit complicated but aside from that I'd just prefer one bag. Picky, I know!


 Do you store your beans in an airscape or similar?

Because if not then 2 X 250g bags is actually better as the second bag will be fresher than if it were all in one bag/container.

But hey ho, I guess it is a lot of work adding 2 of something instead of 1 to your cart when ordering online ?


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Fez said:


> But hey ho, I guess it is a lot of work adding 2 of something instead of 1 to your cart when ordering online ?


 Exactly! And just doing the maths each time I order, something is bound to go horribly wrong sooner or later.

But yes, I'm lucky enough to have a couple of Airscape containers


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Gavin said:


> Slightly off topic but Is there a discount or something set up for forum members, @Hasi?


 doing the eventual group buy to bridge international shipping costs gap - stay tuned for the next round ?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

It just doesn't make sense to limit yourself because of this.

If you only wanted 100grams of coffee at a time because you only had 1 cup a week for example then it might make sense to look for someone specifically providing smaller sizes.

But there is no reason you can't order 2X250G packs.

In fact I bet you some places will send you 2x 250g bags when you select the 500g option ?

On a side note - I'm looking forward to the next group buy too @Hasi


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Fez said:


> But there is no reason you can't order 2X250G packs.


 I'm aware - the original question was more out of curiosity. Also, I'm always try to cut down on package waste when I order stuff.

My comments about 'complexity' and 'maths' was an attempt at humour through whimsical exaggeration of the difficulty. Apologies if this missed the mark.

Many thanks to all for your suggestions I'll get on board the next VB train


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Gavin said:


> I'll get on board the next VB train


 it's an airline


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Fez said:


> But there is no reason you can't order 2X250G packs.
> 
> In fact I bet you some places will send you 2x 250g bags when you select the 500g option ?


 Ok, but same applies for 1kg with that logic and we know that many offer a volume discount and of course packaging differently to avoid waste and/or recognise that buyers of larger volumes typically have their own storage solutions.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> it's an airline


Pumping up the tyres of your pickup truck?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Pumping up the tyres of your pickup truck?


totally off-topic now, but hey it's got tires, not tyres... (see what I did there?)


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

@Hasi how does one procure your beans ??? Too many references to how great they are on this forum for me to ignore!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

simontc said:


> @Hasi how does one procure your beans ??? Too many references to how great they are on this forum for me to ignore!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


depends on how much you want to invest  individual shipping costs a bit from AT to UK. But our online shop would allow for it... As stated above, I'll be organising another little group buy anytime soon - stay tuned!


----------



## antonis_ntentes (Sep 23, 2019)

https://brewcoffeeplus.com/
https://thecoffeefactory.co.uk/coffees
https://www.blackmountainroast.com/
https://cricklewoodcoffee.co/ in 300,600 or 1000gr
https://dawnroasters.com/ in 150,250,500 or1000gr


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Hasi said:


> depends on how much you want to invest  individual shipping costs a bit from AT to UK. But our online shop would allow for it... As stated above, I'll be organising another little group buy anytime soon - stay tuned!


I am up for getting into the group buy!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a Horsham roaster code if you want it it's 15%


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Probably a business model thing.



Gavin said:


> Any one know why more roasters don't offer 500g options on their beans?
> 
> 250g is too small, especially if you've blown a couple of shots dialing in. On the other hand 1kg is quite a commitment, financially and time-wise. I've always thought that 500g is the perfect amount, especially as it's just me in the house drinking coffee.
> 
> ...


 Guessing it's a business model thing. Incentivise shipping more coffee at a discounted price vs the 250g price. Agree 500g is more the sweet spot for home users in that shipping costs vs freshness trade off.


----------

